# Evil Dead, the musical



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I just saw a commercial for Evil Dead, the Musical, and was wondering if anyone had ever seen it or heard of it. It's off Broadway right now, and since Evil Dead was one of hubby's favorite movies, I thought I'd get tickets for our anniversary. before I spend the money though, i was hoping for a little feed-back. If we go we're going to get the premium seats...in the splatter zone. Anyone have any input?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://wtfwasthatevildeadmusical.ytmnd.com/

try this if you dare!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome. Just let me know when the next auditions are!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I head it was good. Really wish it would come so I could see it. Heres another vid though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

More zombie plays should be on stage.


----------

